# Saving video to camera roll



## sunflowergirl3 (May 22, 2013)

I have an iPhone 4. Is there anyway possible to save a facebook video to my iPhone camera roll?


----------



## techgeek10 (Jul 27, 2013)

You can download the app called "VideoGET for Facebook LITE". It's free, though.


----------

